

Ask HN: How did your startup increase user engagement  - ndlx


======
mwetzler
we removed the "sample project" we had in our app. after that, customers had
to send us data by API in order to try the product. this made it harder for
people to try out our UI, but more likely to try using our API, which we felt
was the REAL product, and a good measure for the first level of engagement.

